# Mister 32 - did you get an alert about this post?



## Brendan Burgess (14 Nov 2016)

Everyone else can ignore this. 

I am trying to resolve a problem Mister32 is having over alerts. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Nov 2016)

OK, 

I posted this in the "Problems with Tracker Mortgages" forum 

Then I moved it to this forum.

This might be why you are getting alerts for some posts and not others. 

When moving it, I noticed that people "watching the forum" can be notified.  I wasn't aware of this. But it might solve your problem.

Brendan


----------



## mister32 (14 Nov 2016)

Cheers Brendan I got the alert

Does that explain it?

The other posts didn't have that option enabled?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Nov 2016)

No, that contradicts my explanation. 

I thought that maybe moved threads did not prompt an alert, but obviously they do. 

Please document exactly what happens the next time you see a post which does not alert you.

1) When and which post last alerted you
2) Date and time of the post for which you did not get an alert and link to it. 


Brendan


----------



## Wardy7 (14 Nov 2016)

Ah Brendan......I get so excited when I see a new post!!!!


----------



## mister32 (14 Nov 2016)

Cheers Brendan


----------

